# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  أفكارلمكتبات مبتكرة وعصرية - جميلة جدا

## حنـــــان

دي مجموعة من 30 فكرة جميلة جدا للمكتبات
ساعات فعلا الواحد بيمل من شكل المكتبة والكتب مرصوصة فيها بالشكل التقليدي... أو يمكن تكون عمرك مافكرت في شكل المكتبة كونه ممل أو لأ ولا عملي أو لأ... بس الأكيد بعد ما تشوف الصور دي... حيبقى نفسك تغير شكل مكتبتك... أو تشتري مكتبة لو معندكش واحدة!!

مكتبة المعادلة الرياضية



المكتبة القابلة للطي



مكتبة المربعات



مكتبة على شكل كلمة "رف" بالانجليزية



مكتبة بمقعد



مكتبة مربعات كبيرة



مكتبة "حبكة القصة" كما يطلق عليها



مكتبة تصلح كفاصل للغرفة ويمكن تشكيلها



مكتبة الابداع



مكتبة قابلة للطوي



المكتبة المغناطيسية



المكتبة "الوهمية"



المكتبة الحلزونية



مكتبة الكهف



المكتبة المائلة



مكتبة ألمونيوم



مكتبة الأسلاك أو الدعامات



مكتبة الدوائر



مكتبة التزلج



مكتبة في السقف



مكتبة "ريتا الجميلة"



مكتبة الأرفف الزجاجية



مكتبة أثرية الشكل



المكتبة المركبة



المكتبة العصرية



مكتبة تصلح أيضا مكتب أو مقعد



مكتبة قوس قزح



المكتبة الكونية



المكتبة المعلقة



مكتبة حرف ال "U"



لو عايزين تقرأوا أكتر عن كل تصميم وتشوفوا فكرته جات ازاي ومميزات وعيوب كل تصميم ايه... اتفضلوا على الموقع ده

http://freshome.com/2008/02/25/30-of...elves-designs/

وأخيرا... أنا كنت رفعت بعض من الصور دي في معرض صور أبناء مصر عشان تبقى عندنا قبل ما أعمل منها موضوع في المنتدى... بس لاقيته بيقول لي لازم يتم الموافقة على الصور الأول قبل ما ينفع أستخدمها... قلت بقى أنا مش حستنى... ورفعتها على هريدي على طول.

يا رب يكون الموضوع عجبكم

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله الموضوع حلو جداااااا يا حنان 

شكل المكتبات كلها تحفة وتدى شكل غريب للغرفة وفى نفس الوقت ممكن توفر مساحة مع جمال وشياكة فى الغرفة

تسلم ايدك يا سكر ربنا يكرمك

----------


## ديدي

موضوع جميل جدااا يا حنان
أفكار جميلة وجديدة ومنها الغريب فى شكله وتصميمه 
حاجة تكسر ملل الاشياء الروتينية
تسلم ايدك يا قمر

----------


## حنـــــان

ميرا... فعلا الواحد بيحس انه لازم يغير ويجدد عشان مايزهقش. وكمان عشان يكون اللي عندك مش عند حد تاني  ::  تسلمي لي على المرور يا ميرا...

ديدي... أيوه هيه فعلا ظريفة جدا بس بقى ايه... كل الكتب دي محتاجة تنظيف بانتظام والا حتلم تراب وعته وربنا مايوريكي!  :: 
نوري الموضوع يا ديدي.

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا لا لاياحنان
دول وحشين جدا ومافيهمش اي ابتكار والا تنسيق ولا حاجة خالص
ولا نفسي فيهم ولا عاوزة اشوفهم اصلا 
روحي شوفي حاجة تانية وانا هنا حاستنى اشوف حتيجيبي ايه

----------


## وديعة الغالية

شكرا لك على المشاركة

----------


## حنـــــان

يا أهلا يا أوشا
أنا عارفه انك مش حترتاحي مع التصميمات دي ولا ترتيب الكتب بالشكل الممل ده... عشان كده بقى أنا جبت ليكي صورة حتريحك نفسيا جدااا وحتحسي فيها بألفة بيتك ومكتبتك... يا سلام احنا عندنا أغلى منك يا أم محمد دانتي الخير والبركة...
ايه رأيك بقى في المكتبة اللي جايه دي؟

----------


## حنـــــان

وديعة الغالية... أهلا وسهلا بمرورك...

----------


## Amira

*عجبوني أوي أوي مكتبة بالمقعد ، مكتبة الدوائر،  مكتبة المربعات الكبيرة* 

*و فيه المكتبة العصرية دي مناسبة للبيوت الجديدة مع الديكورات المودرن*

*الحقيقة هما حلوين قوي يا حنان و اللينك كمان مفيد قوي لو حد حب ينفذ فكرة مكتبة منهم* 

*موضوع جميل بجد ...تسلم إيدك يا حنان *

----------


## حنـــــان

أهلا يا أميرة
أنا أكتر واحدة عجبتني هيه المربعات الكبيرة برضو... وعجبت أخويا وصحباتي... وجهة النظر انك حتحطي الكتب بميل فمش حتقع على جمب زي ما بيحصل في المكتبات العادية.
أهلا وسهلا بيكي يا أميرة في الموضوع.

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ حنان..
المكتبات كلهم شكلهم جديد ويجنن وعجبتنى اوى المكتبة اللى بمقعد جميلة ومريحة شكلها أوى  ::$: 
بجد تسلم أيدك على نقلك للأفكار الجميلة والجديدة دى.....  :f2:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*****




جزاك الله خيرا يا حنان 

وياريت ترجع لنا مرة تانية 

ويارب تكونى بخير وسعادة

قولوا :

الحمد لله رب العالمين 



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله 



*******

----------


## شيكونونو

حلوه المكتبات جدا وافكارها فعلا مبتكره  ميرسى :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا يا حنان 
> 
> وياريت ترجع لنا مرة تانية 
> 
> ...


تسلم يا أشرف على رفع الموضوع وسعيدة باعجابك بيه.
ومعلش ماردتش على طول ماكنتش موجودة.
كل سنة وانت والأسرة الكريمة بخير وصحة وسعادة.
ورمضان كريم.

----------


## حنـــــان

> حلوه المكتبات جدا وافكارها فعلا مبتكره  ميرسى


شكرا على مرورك يا شيكونونو ورمضان كريم.

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*



جزاكِ الله خيرا حبيبتى..
الكتبات تحففففففففة..
بجد مجموعة راااااائعة ومبتكرة وجديدة..
 كتير بنحتاج نكسر الروتين ونبتكر اشكال غريبة..
 مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى لاختيارك الراقى..
أبعد الله عنكِ شر النفوس ..
 وحفظكِ باسمه السلام القدوس ..
 وجعل رزقك مباركا غير محبوس ..
 وجعل منزلتك عنده جنة الفردوس..*

----------


## حنـــــان

همس المشاعر
تسلمي لي يا رب على كل كلمة حلوة قلتيها
أنا سعيدة قوي ان الموضوع حاز على اعجابك
كل سنة وانتي طيبة
ورمضان كريم  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

همس المشاعر
تسلمي لي يا رب على كل كلمة حلوة قلتيها
أنا سعيدة قوي ان الموضوع حاز على اعجابك
كل سنة وانتي طيبة
ورمضان كريم  :f2:

----------

